# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF C# - scrolling effect like Iphone/Ipod

## touyets

Hi all,

I am new to the forum but hoping you can help me out here.

How could I reproduce the effect of scrolling with sticky headers like in this example?

I would like a nice sticky header that pushes the current one up in place of the new one. I'm looking to do it with WPF (XAML - C#).

Thanks,

Simon

----------


## adsensevietnet

http://www.now.vn/showthread.php?311...514#post653514

----------

